# pouchoscopy with ileoscopy



## Colliemom (Aug 20, 2010)

Has anyone received billing for a pouchoscopy with ileoscopy + bx?  How did you bill when these two procedures were done at the same time?


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 20, 2010)

Look at the description of CPT 44382 and 44385.  Neither is bundled according to CCI edits.


----------



## Colliemom (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't think they were, but they seem so similar...

thanks


----------

